# How can I tell if my parts are compatible?



## NickB95 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys!
Now, I have been thinking about building my own PC for some time now, so I have decided to stop putting it off and get on with it. I have basically decided what I want, but before I order, I thought I should consult some experts about whether it will work or not.

In a nutshell, this is what I want to get:
Case: NZXT Lexa S.

PSU: CoolerMaster 650W Extreme Plus.

MoBo:Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3. 

CPU: AMD Phenom II 550 Dual Core 3.1GHz BLACK ED (unlocking the cores). 

GPU: Sapphire (ATI) HD 5770 Vapor X edition.

HDD: Primary: 1X WD VelociRaptor 10,000rpm. Secondary's: 1X (will add another one later) either (need your help on this- which is faster):Seagate SATA II NCQ 1.5TB 7200RPM 32mb Cache OR WD 1.5TB Green 64MB SATAII WD15EARS - I want which ever one is faster (I cant figure it out)

RAM:Kingston 4GB(2 X 2GB) DDR3-1333MHZ (once again, will add another 4gb later)

Optical:Asus DRW-22B2L 22x DVDRW IDE Retail Black/White NERO8 LightScribe (may want another dvd/blu ray drive in later)

Network:Tenda W322P Wireless N PCI Adapter

So, Am I going to be able to put all of these components together and have them work? I would have done the research for this myself, but I just do not know where to look. All help appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
Nick B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What you have is compatible. I would suggest OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair for RAM. 
4GB is all you need.
Raptor Hdd's are overpriced. Best value is a WD Black Series. 32MB Cache and 5 yr. warranty.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For the power supply, check out the sticky here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

HDD: for a secondary storage drive, speed is irrelevant. The only real spec you need to keep an eye on is the rotation speed. For instance, any 7200 RPM drive will provide the same performance in a storage situation.

RAM: Over 4 GIG of RAM is useless for most users. And unless you switch to a 64bit OS, you can't use it anyway.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

The extra cores on the cpu may not unlock; the way they are made is if say a phenom II x4 has a defective core or two, they get locked off and then rebranded as a phenom II x2 or x3. You might get lucky but don't count on it.


----------



## NickB95 (Mar 5, 2010)

I realize that- my friend just built a media PC and put one of those in it, and it does unlock. Because its just for watching movies, he doesnt need quad core. So if mine doesnt unlock, he said we can swap so he'll have a dual core and ill get the quad .


----------

